# Best way to clean a head?



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

So I've got my 300 tore down and hopefully I'll have all my parts back later next week. My Q is whats the best thing to clean all the carbon out of the head with? I can get to most of the stuff with a wire wheel on the drill, and some of the other ports with the dremel.

Is there nothing I can just soak this bad boy in and make it all go away? I have some acid that I could dip it down in, but would that ruin my valve guides? I've got the valves and springs removed I just need to get all the carbon out.

Any suggestion will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I like Hot Caustic Soda Vat myself. Take it to your local engine builder and see if he will put it in the vat for a bit for you. Buy him lunch.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

You can use kemtool dip just do not leave it in to long


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

soda blaster works wonders


----------

